# mot d'ordre



## claudie

L'organisatiobn a été le mot d'ordre durant cette période.

Como se podria traducir ?

gracias


----------



## Jessiyo

Tal vez pueda traducirse por :

La organización (coreó,lanzó) las consignas durante esta época

De todas formas espera otras respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Claudie,

Un sinónimo de mot d'ordre podría ser consigne. El sentido que tiene la frase en este caso es que durante un periodo determinado lo primero a tener en cuenta para todas las personas formando parte de una empresa o asociación fue la organización (del trabajo por ejemplo). Partiendo de esta interpretación la traducción que yo daría es:
La consigna es esta época fue la organización
La prioridad en esta época fue la organización (dependiendo del contexto en el que se encuentra la frase)

Tal vez alguien tiene otras respuestas
Saludos


----------



## claudie

Isabel, gracias por la aclaracion : en efecto es el sentido de mi frase...Sin embargo, la iniciativa de poner el acento en la organizacion fue unicamente mia...

Entonces quizas es mejor decir :

mi prioridad fue la organizacion...

no existe una expresion hecha como mot d'odre o "leitomotiv" que utilizamos en francés.

gracias

saludos


----------



## otichoc

Hola,

Qué te parece:

La organización estaba al orden del día durante esa época.

Saludos,


----------



## otichoc

otichoc said:


> Hola,
> 
> Qué te parece:
> 
> La organización estaba al orden del día durante esa época.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Oh, perdona, en todo caso quería decir:

La organización estaba a la orden del día durante esa época.

Se aceptan comentarios. Saludos,


----------



## claudie

si gracias, me parece bien...pero tengo la impresion de que existe otra palabra con la idea de que no tenia mas remedio y era la tarea principal...

si teneis otras ideas, adelante !

gracias


----------



## otichoc

Quizá una variante:

La organización era la consigna del día durante esa época.


Un saludo!


----------



## spench

hola !

"L'organisation était le mot d'ordre à cette époque" quierre decir que, en esa epoca, todo el mundo estaba organizado, como si fuera un orden.
"estar al orden del dia" tambien se dice en frances pero no quiere decir lo mismo... 
ejemplos
"La crise économique est a l'ordre du jour", hoy vamos a hablar de la crisis economica,

"Le mot d'ordre de cette réunion est la diplomatie", no dice nada del tema de la reunion, sea cualquier cosa tendremos que hacerlo con diplomacia.

saludos,
sp


----------



## otichoc

spench said:


> hola !
> 
> "L'organisation était le mot d'ordre à cette époque" quierre decir que, en esa epoca, todo el mundo estaba organizado, como si fuera un orden.
> "estar al orden del dia" tambien se dice en frances pero no quiere decir lo mismo...
> ejemplos
> "La crise économique est a l'ordre du jour", hoy vamos a hablar de la crisis economica,
> 
> "Le mot d'ordre de cette réunion est la diplomatie", no dice nada del tema de la reunion, sea cualquier cosa tendremos que hacerlo con diplomacia.
> 
> saludos,
> sp


 
Ok, creo que ahora lo entiendo mejor. Gracias por tu explicación


----------



## claudie

Entonces puede utilizar "prioridad" y "consigna" indiferentemente ??

gracias a todos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿El lema?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Hola a tod@s, 

Estoy traduciendo un texto mío, que escribí en inglés y debo publicar también en español y en francés. (se trata de un movimiento que empezó en el 93)

que traduje en francés por:

*La « mise en mouvement de l’Alliance » faisait office de mot d’ordre**...* 

que me conviene, pero no encuentro buena traducción al español. 

Las traducciones de "buzzword" (que usé en inglés) que he visto en español son más bien peyorativas (conectado con lo que está "de moda") y no encuentro traducción al español de "mot d'ordre".

Alguien me puede ayudar con esto? 

Gracias de antemano, 

Marina Urquidi


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir:._..hacía las veces de consigna._
consigna de huelga= mot d'ordre de grève.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> GURB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola
> Puedes decir:._..hacía las veces de consigna._
> consigna de huelga= mot d'ordre de grève.
Click to expand...

 
Estoy de acuerdo con GURB.

Hay otro post con "mot d'ordre" que adjunto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=218443


----------



## chlapec

Sé que no es la pregunta del hilo, pero creo que quedaría más apropiado "*servía de/como* consigna"


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Gracias a tod@s! "consigna" sale muy bien...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí sería *consigna*, como te viene indicado en este hilo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Parece que se usa cada vez más *palabra de orden* como lo vemos estos días el los artículos relacionados con el 50 aniversario de la revolución cubana.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Gracias, y lo confirma una búsqueda por Google!

No había visto esa expresión en español hasta ahora.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque *palabra de orden* es una fiel traducción de *mot d'ordre*, en el contexto que nos ocupa preferiría usar la palabra *consigna *que suena menos marcial aunque también lo sea.


----------

